# Queen cages wood or plastic?



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I use the plastic queen cages, and put in 4-5 workers per cage.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I have both wood (3-hole from Kelleys) and JZBZ cages. I found that some customers don't care and some definately want the wood cages. I learned that lesson last year when I had some (mostly older) customers balk at the plastic.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought some of the JZBZ plastic cages, but had a problem finding the caps for them. 

What do you use for a cap to keep the bees from eating out the candy before you are ready. I know with wooden cages they use a cork.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We buy the caps with hanger tabs from Mann Lake.
http://mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page45.html
They are at the bottom of the page next to the plastic cages.
Sheri


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I was looking at the wood cages from Dadant. Does anybody know if you have to supply your own screen and corks for them?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I also buy the caps for the plastic cages from Mann Lake, but they won't fit in the shipping strips for the shiprite boxes, which is goofy.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

troy: use duct tape to cover the hole.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

CW, they come with corks, screen, and wax paper.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*cages*

I have always used the 3 hole I think there best. as far as number of workers I like 7-8
the postal service has a reg. use 8 workers to queen cage I have been doing that for yrs and just found the reg for shipping queens this yr
I make up queen candy and keep in a air tight container for weeks/ plain old karo and powdered sugar.
Don


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Thanks all I went with the wood cages from Kelly's.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I use the plastic queen cages, and put in 4-5 workers per cage.

Me too.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't like the plastic ones at all, and I am the youngest beekeeper I know (32).


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Aspera said:


> I don't like the plastic ones at all, and I am the youngest beekeeper I know (32).


You are a young'un!

I remember back when I was 32!


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Aspera,

i have you beat I'm 28, and I like the plastic cages.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

For mailing, I like the wooden three hole cage. I use the flat rate cardboard envelope from the usps and they seem to hold up better when mailing a few cages.

I like to recieve the plastic california mini cages when I order a good number of queens. They can easily be banked. (single queen in the cage surrounded by attendants)

I also use the small wooden cages with the black plastic tube that is inserted. I cut the tube in half. These small cages are still large enough for attendants, yet easily fit in the inner cover hole. (depending on the inner cover, some three hole cages do not fit.) The black tube is easily filled over and over and I use these to pull verified queens and take them to another yard for nuc or splitting. With the wooden cages, refilling the candy without screwing up the screen is a task.
I believe I got these from Olivarez in California, but have never seen them in a bee mag. If you know what I am talking about and have a source, let me know.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Hi BjornBee,
I found the supplier of the cage you seem to be talking about.
http://www.koehnen.com/cmq.html
http://www.koehnen.com/products.html


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't lost a single queen during shipping, using the plastic cages. I also use the flat rate postage envelopes.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

peggjam said:


> I haven't lost a single queen during shipping, using the plastic cages. I also use the flat rate postage envelopes.


I got some from peggjam and they arived in fine shape.

I have used both cages and I think I like the plastic better I just put a tooth pick through the cage (careful not to stab the queen) and hang it between the frames or I use a small "pick" and lower it down between frames and push the frames together till the wax holds the cage and this way you can get all 10 frames in the box.

aint worth much but thats my 2 cents


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks CW. Those are the ones.


----------

